# [email protected] Performance Center worth the money?



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a relatively new Model 686. [email protected] Performance Center offers this service package for $250. Do you think it worth the money? I am not familiar with glass beading. Does this make sense on a "new" gun, or is it for older models that need the surface cleaned up? Here is the package:
Glass Bead Finish 
Tuned Action 
Trigger Stop 
Chamfer Charge Holes 
Test Fire for Function
Thanks in advance for your opinions.
Eli:smt1099


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

It sounds like a reasonable price to me. That seems like a fair amount of work, by trained gunsmiths no less, for that ammount of money. I assume that is factory warranted as well. You might find it cheaper locally, but work by the guys who built it is probably going to be pretty good. I don't know what shop rates are for the average gunsmith, but $250 _might_ be 3 hrs labor on your car, probably less most of the time.
If I had a pretty polished finish I would probably pass on the bead blast, but that's me. The real question is: What problem, if any, is it fixing? Glare reduction maybe? If there is a practical reason to do it, then you have to decide if it applies to your application.


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would skip on the finish unless you have an old worn finish or are unhappy with your current finish. They should give you a substantially lower price if you do not have the finish done as well.


----------

